# I carved my finger



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

Hello!
I am very new to wood carving. I have been working for 2 weeks on a project in the aim of practicing and learning through the journey. 
Last evening I was trying to finish up something real quick so I deliberately held the tool incorrectly and in the next move it went right into my finger and slashed it. It was very deep and it continued bleeding for so long. 
I am really unconfident around the tools and I always pictured such an accident to happen. I am lucky it wasn't that extremely bad of an injury, like my finger is still there haha.
I am really weak and I can't control the strength I put on the wood. I don't know if I am just fine and it is the tools or the wood that is causing the problem. I always notice that wood carvers hold stuff in their hands while carving them, but I couldn't mimic them. Should I bring something to press the wood on like a surface? What kind of surface it should be? Should i sharpen my tools or maybe try practicing more? I am completely lost, please help! 
Thank you so much for your time I really appreciate it!
Have a nice day!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It would be helpful to know what tool, what kind of wood and how you hold it.

Hope your hand heals quickly.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Gotta keep those carving tools sharp or it will take uncontrollable effort to use them. Use soft wood like basswood and keep black pepper handy to stop bleeding.
Good Luck


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Aj is right. Sharp tools are a must. A good wood carver's vice for larger pieces or even a make shift vice from a hand screw clamp held down with another clamp. If working on a smaller scale then meat cutter's glove may be a solution. I learned pretty early on that you have to watch and imagine where the chisel or knife with go if it slips… don't want it to go into you.
Good luck.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

"Last evening I was trying to finish up something real quick so I deliberately held the tool incorrectly and in the next move it went right into my finger and slashed it."

Don't carve when you are tired. Don't try to hurry. Don't use tools incorrectly. Don't point a tool at something you don't want to cut! Wear safety equipment. I have broken all of these rules myself and suffered the consequences also. I carve a lot while holding the wood in my hand and you can wear a kevlar or other safety glove to reduce damage to your hand. But it is important to control your cuts and where the tool will go if it slips or skates out of the wood. Gloves can be penetrated and still cause damage, so be sure to control your cuts and your tools. A sharp tool is safer because it takes less force to make cuts. And you can also place the wood on a bench or another piece of wood and cut down to that. A wooden surface will get cut up, but won't damage your tools. And of course, if you are carving harder wood, then it takes more effort to carve them. If possible, try and find a carving club that you could visit with. They could offer feedback and teach you some good habits and advise you on sharpening and tools. Most beginners start with the wrong wood and the wrong tools and the tools aren't sharp. All of these things can be discouraging after watching someone carving so easily on youtube. But it looks easy because they are using the right wood and sharp tools and have a lot of experience in using their tools. You do have to build up your muscles in using your tools and in learning how they cut. Don't give up! Get a little more knowledge or ask for advise while you heal a bit.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I cut myself enough just bumping into the business end of a sharp tool. I never allow my body to get in front of the tool edge while working with it. I as stated above look at some carving vises and other work holding


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I use a thumb guard almost all the time when I'm carving. And I also have a carving glove - that I've loaned out to a beginner.
If you don't have a thumb guard and a carving glove, you can always get some friction tape from the pharmacy and wrap parts of your fingers most likely to get sliced.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The metaphor of a woodcarving "journey" implies that if you "go there," you've done it. The truth is much more complicated. Acquiring knowledge about wood, tools, techniques, safety, sharpening, etc. involves "side trips" or delays that stand in the way of your destination. Putting them all together takes practice. 
On the specific topic of cutting your finger, you need to learn how to plan and carry out each cut . . . of the wood. This often means defining the slice with a stop cut that will tell your blade to quit cutting. The position of each stop cut is planned in relation to the wood grain and project pattern. Don't be mislead by time-lapse videos. 
Carving is a slow process. More time is spend considering if you need to cut deeper or round the corners than shaving off wood chips. You may need to rough out the nose before working on details of the beard.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I assume that you're talking about carving in the round? 
If it's relief carving you should get your work out of your hand and onto a work surface. Immobilized. Then both hands will be on the gouge (or one on the gouge and the other holding the mallet) and it becomes much more difficult to carve into yourself.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

First, I keep a supply of bandaids in my carving tool box. And I probably average using one every two carving sessions or so. Cutting yourself goes with the territory. You can get cut proof gloves or leather finger protectors to minimize injury but don't expect to never leave blood on your projects ;-)

As far as work holding goes, there's not really enough information given. It depends much on they types of carvings you are attempting and the types of tools you are using. But in general, I hold the work however it is most comfortable for me. If it's awkward to work on it, you increase the chances of slipping and slicing a digit.

As others have alluded to, if you have to ask whether or not you need to sharpen your tools, you need to sharpen your tools. Contrary to intuition, sharp tools are the source of fewer injuries than dull ones. Get them as sharp as you possibly can then strop often to maintain the edge.


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> It would be helpful to know what tool, what kind of wood and how you hold it.
> 
> Hope your hand heals quickly.
> 
> - Redoak49


It is true- I bought a book and I will study these things thoroughly before I attempt it again. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> Gotta keep those carving tools sharp or it will take uncontrollable effort to use them. Use soft wood like basswood and keep black pepper handy to stop bleeding.
> Good Luck
> 
> - Aj2


It is really uncontrollable! I'll sharpen the tools before I work and find softer alternatives to wood, thank you for the advice!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> Aj is right. Sharp tools are a must. A good wood carver s vice for larger pieces or even a make shift vice from a hand screw clamp held down with another clamp. If working on a smaller scale then meat cutter s glove may be a solution. I learned pretty early on that you have to watch and imagine where the chisel or knife with go if it slips… don t want it to go into you.
> Good luck.
> 
> - MrWolfe


Thank you for the helpful advice! I will try to work more carefully from now on as well~ Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> "Last evening I was trying to finish up something real quick so I deliberately held the tool incorrectly and in the next move it went right into my finger and slashed it."
> 
> Don t carve when you are tired. Don t try to hurry. Don t use tools incorrectly. Don t point a tool at something you don t want to cut! Wear safety equipment. I have broken all of these rules myself and suffered the consequences also. I carve a lot while holding the wood in my hand and you can wear a kevlar or other safety glove to reduce damage to your hand. But it is important to control your cuts and where the tool will go if it slips or skates out of the wood. Gloves can be penetrated and still cause damage, so be sure to control your cuts and your tools. A sharp tool is safer because it takes less force to make cuts. And you can also place the wood on a bench or another piece of wood and cut down to that. A wooden surface will get cut up, but won t damage your tools. And of course, if you are carving harder wood, then it takes more effort to carve them. If possible, try and find a carving club that you could visit with. They could offer feedback and teach you some good habits and advise you on sharpening and tools. Most beginners start with the wrong wood and the wrong tools and the tools aren t sharp. All of these things can be discouraging after watching someone carving so easily on youtube. But it looks easy because they are using the right wood and sharp tools and have a lot of experience in using their tools. You do have to build up your muscles in using your tools and in learning how they cut. Don t give up! Get a little more knowledge or ask for advise while you heal a bit.
> 
> - mpounders


Thanks so much for taking the time for me! I was very careless after I got some hang of it… I will try my best to be careful on where I am my tools and I started using larger pieces of wood to cut down on as per your advice. I will try to learn from professionals and not rush into anything. 
Thank you so much for the invaluable advice!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> I cut myself enough just bumping into the business end of a sharp tool. I never allow my body to get in front of the tool edge while working with it. I as stated above look at some carving vises and other work holding
> 
> - controlfreak


the tool edge while working with it. I as stated above look at some carving vises and other work holding

Yeah they really cut very fast! I am looking for a woodworking vice so I can hold the wood with. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> I use a thumb guard almost all the time when I m carving. And I also have a carving glove - that I ve loaned out to a beginner.
> If you don t have a thumb guard and a carving glove, you can always get some friction tape from the pharmacy and wrap parts of your fingers most likely to get sliced.
> 
> - Underdog


Oh that is a very useful substitute till I get my hands on a carving glove! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

There is not one answer to eliminating finger cuts. If you want to avoid injuries, make it a priority.
I can honestly say that I have not cut myself in 12 years. At a woodcarvers event in Spokane I was finishing my first carving in cottonwood bark, holding it in one hand and carving it with a narrow gouge. I was standing and talking to other carvers, not paying attention to what I was doing on my carving. Next, I had poked myself between two fingers with the gouge. We got the bleeding stopped quickly, but it was difficult to put a bandaid in the gap between two fingers. 
Most of my carving since have been reliefs that I clamp to a workbench. I do not wear a glove or thumb guard because both hands are on my gouge at all times. Nearly all carving cuts are limited by stop cuts made by vertical plunge cuts or knife. I work slowly and carefully. When I'm tired, I quit carving.


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> The metaphor of a woodcarving "journey" implies that if you "go there," you ve done it. The truth is much more complicated. Acquiring knowledge about wood, tools, techniques, safety, sharpening, etc. involves "side trips" or delays that stand in the way of your destination. Putting them all together takes practice.
> On the specific topic of cutting your finger, you need to learn how to plan and carry out each cut . . . of the wood. This often means defining the slice with a stop cut that will tell your blade to quit cutting. The position of each stop cut is planned in relation to the wood grain and project pattern. Don t be mislead by time-lapse videos.
> Carving is a slow process. More time is spend considering if you need to cut deeper or round the corners than shaving off wood chips. You may need to rough out the nose before working on details of the beard.
> 
> - Phil32


All my cuts just end up with the blade flying in all different directions! Time-lapse videos fool me-....no way.. haha (cries). Next time I will surely do it slowly at my own pace and sharpen my tools beforehand. Thank you so much for the wonderful advice, I am really grateful!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> I assume that you re talking about carving in the round?
> If it s relief carving you should get your work out of your hand and onto a work surface. Immobilized. Then both hands will be on the gouge (or one on the gouge and the other holding the mallet) and it becomes much more difficult to carve into yourself.
> 
> - jdh122


Yeah it it carving in the round, I do it on my bedroom desk, but I think it will be much better if I had a clear workspace for it. I will never use my hands as a work surface again and will try to make use of vices and other tools. Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> First, I keep a supply of bandaids in my carving tool box. And I probably average using one every two carving sessions or so. Cutting yourself goes with the territory. You can get cut proof gloves or leather finger protectors to minimize injury but don t expect to never leave blood on your projects ;-)
> 
> As far as work holding goes, there s not really enough information given. It depends much on they types of carvings you are attempting and the types of tools you are using. But in general, I hold the work however it is most comfortable for me. If it s awkward to work on it, you increase the chances of slipping and slicing a digit.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right it is indeed such a bloody work XD! Being a noob and literally working randomly, it's really tricky. (I really need to do more research before starting again with my project) My tools will always be sharp from now on! Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> There is not one answer to eliminating finger cuts. If you want to avoid injuries, make it a priority.
> I can honestly say that I have not cut myself in 12 years. At a woodcarvers event in Spokane I was finishing my first carving in cottonwood bark, holding it in one hand and carving it with a narrow gouge. I was standing and talking to other carvers, not paying attention to what I was doing on my carving. Next, I had poked myself between two fingers with the gouge. We got the bleeding stopped quickly, but it was difficult to put a bandaid in the gap between two fingers.
> Most of my carving since have been reliefs that I clamp to a workbench. I do not wear a glove or thumb guard because both hands are on my gouge at all times. Nearly all carving cuts are limited by stop cuts made by vertical plunge cuts or knife. I work slowly and carefully. When I m tired, I quit carving.
> 
> - Phil32


Wow 12 years! That is so cool!! I should definitely be more careful and learn more before I decide on carving anything. I will be more cautious and try my best to remind myself that working with knives before bed makes no sense! Thank you so much for giving me tons of advice! It's such an honour! I'll follow the advice and build upon it! Thank you so much again! I really appreciate it!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Ignore the time lapse videos 
Anything shown in real time is also wrong on youtube, it will take you at least 20 times longer, probably more.

I can't carve worth a damn, but will, ocassionally, use a knife to remove a bit of wood.
Go slow, sharp end away from you as much as possible, take very small bits of wood off with each cut - it will take a long time, get used to it 

And you will bleed, all the many talented carvers who have already replied on this thread have said they cut themselves.
It will happen, so limit it as much as possible, control the cut so you don't force anything (even if it takes an age to finish the cut you want) , cut away from yourself as much as possible.
And have very sharp knives, less effort to make the cut and a cut from a sharp knife heals quicker and easier than one from a blunt one.

So, from an unskilled, untallented, amateur who read a bit, asked questions a lot, and tried a bit, the best two words of advice I can give are *sharp & slow*.


----------



## Fool_elias (8 mo ago)

> Ignore the time lapse videos
> Anything shown in real time is also wrong on youtube, it will take you at least 20 times longer, probably more.
> 
> I can t carve worth a damn, but will, ocassionally, use a knife to remove a bit of wood.
> ...


Right, I must understand that carving should be done at a snail's pace . The results will be more beautiful with fewer mistakes (and blood hehe). I will sharpen my tools properly, and I will keep those two words in my mind forever. D Thank you so much! I am very grateful!


----------

